# Pool query !



## lesleyjay (Jul 14, 2012)

Hello everyone
I am new to the forum but have found it to be very informative the short time I have been a member.
I am not yet an expat but I am working hard to become one !!
Is there anybody who can help with a ball park figure for building a pool either in the almeria or Mercia provinces. I know it's a bit vague but I am trying to sort out the sums before I take the plunge and hopefully avoid any nasty surprises. I would appreciate any tips and advice your willing to give ) 
Lesleyjay


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

lesleyjay said:


> Hello everyone
> I am new to the forum but have found it to be very informative the short time I have been a member.
> I am not yet an expat but I am working hard to become one !!
> Is there anybody who can help with a ball park figure for building a pool either in the almeria or Mercia provinces. I know it's a bit vague but I am trying to sort out the sums before I take the plunge and hopefully avoid any nasty surprises. I would appreciate any tips and advice your willing to give )
> Lesleyjay



It's very much like asking 'how long is a piece of string ...'!


A very rough figure for an 8m x 5m tiled pool would be 15k euros.


I'm sure lots will disagree, but that's a ball-park figure (as you asked).


Don't forget that you need to get the appropriate licence to build one and it's not a certainty that your local town hall will allow one to be built!!


----------



## lesleyjay (Jul 14, 2012)

Thank you , any advice is greatly appreciated . 
Lesleyjay


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Times are hard. 10k will get you a decent pool around here.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

But, as has been said, make sure you get an appropriate licence which will cost money and don't forget to calculate the cost of filling and maintaining the pool.
It's true that I don't live in the hottest part of Spain, but I would avoid having a private pool because of the financial and environmental cost. We have a pool for our urbanización and it works out just fine.


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

In most of Andalucia it is now practically impossible to obtain a legal licence to build a pool. The building of pools was banned five years ago. Doesn't mean they aren't built, just no longer legally.


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

thrax said:


> In most of Andalucia it is now practically impossible to obtain a legal licence to build a pool. The building of pools was banned five years ago. Doesn't mean they aren't built, just no longer legally.


In Andalucia it's impossible to obtain a licence, of any sort to build anything , at the moment. If you do, is it worth the paper it is written on due to the Juntas habit of rescinding them? I certainly wouldn't waste any money next door while those in charge have that attitude.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

thrax said:


> In most of Andalucia it is now practically impossible to obtain a legal licence to build a pool. The building of pools was banned five years ago. Doesn't mean they aren't built, just no longer legally.


Why's that?
Is it to with the use of water or the use of land or because they feel like it?


----------



## morlandg (Jun 8, 2008)

lesleyjay said:


> Hello everyone
> but I am trying to sort out the sums before I take the plunge


I would wait until I built the pool first!


----------



## Cazzy (Nov 23, 2008)

Simple answer....Buy a house that already has a pool!!! We think in total our pool including water, chemicals and electric costs about 1,000 euro a year to run and we do all the cleaning ourselves.


----------



## lesleyjay (Jul 14, 2012)

Cazzy said:


> Simple answer....Buy a house that already has a pool!!! We think in total our pool including water, chemicals and electric costs about 1,000 euro a year to run and we do all the cleaning ourselves.


Thanks it certainly gives me something to think about . Including building one before I plunge!!! I hadn't realised it would be so difficult to get a license to build one .
I am certainly starting to realise it's not going to be as easy as I first thought.


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

The only reason I am aware of here is that five years ago they had an acute drought and water shortage. No pools was the result. There were some ways around this but those loopholes have now been closed. The police fly around in helicopters looking for new builds of buildings and pools, check the situation regarding a licence and then close the project if found to be illegal. As someone posted, buy a house with a pool. Much easier and also make sure the house and pool are legal.


----------



## owdoggy (Jul 23, 2008)

Make sure you get the right property & right location first, a pool won't make everything right if you get it wrong on the these. 

If it's got a pool already then great, if it hasn't then you can get one put in ..... or at least you can round here (Arboleas, Almeria). What goes in one part of Spain can be totally different to what goes in another (Spain: A group of totally different very small countries)
I can only tell it how I see it and I've seen two pools go in locally in the last three months, one in a Spanish owned place & one a Brit. As to licences .... who knows but it hasn't stopped 'em going in.

IMHO a bog standard pool ( normal chemical, no fancy heating job) is an expensive pain the the you know what for eight months of the year and worth it's weight in gold for the other four. Make of that what you will but don't put a pool at the top of your "must have" list because you won't be living in the pool ....... except for August maybe










Doggy


----------

